# How long has Uber adjusted driver ratings?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I thought it was something only Lyft did, but I've been reading on here how Uber has been forgiving certain passenger ratings if a driver writes in about it.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber doesn't do that.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Uber doesn't do that.


lol?? I know what I've been reading.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, now you have read that uber does not do it. Case closed!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have also read on here that Uber violates drivers with KY Jelly, I guess that is true as well?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I have also read on here that Uber violates drivers with KY Jelly, I guess that is true as well?


I see no reason why people would randomly comment that Uber has removed a perceived unfair rating from a driver's score. What's the benefit in that?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I see no reason why people would randomly comment that Uber has removed a perceived unfair rating from a driver's score. What's the benefit in that?


It appears there is no benefit in giving you correct information either.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Stygge said:


> It appears there is no benefit in giving you correct information either.


I'm on this forum to learn what other drivers are experiencing. Tell me why you think some drivers are lying about adjusted ratings.
Do you work for Uber and know this for a fact? Before I read those comments, I, too, thought Uber never adjusted ratings.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Why do you say I think some drivers are lying about adjusted ratings? I have never said anything like that and there is no way for you to know what I think about it.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Why do you say I think some drivers are lying about adjusted ratings? I have never said anything like that and there is no way for you to know what I think about it.


Explain your purpose in participating in this thread then.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> I see no reason why people would randomly comment that Uber has removed a perceived unfair rating from a driver's score. What's the benefit in that?


Uber absolutely does not alter or remove ratings. The person /people who said that was mistaken. The only exception that may apply is if one were to go in person to an Uber office and convince the supervisor at said office to do it in person. I've read of 1 case of this happening, and I chose to take him at his word as I have no reason not to.

I've asked repeatedly about have a rating removed. I had a clean up fee and the rider changed tje rating he originally gave me. I've exchanged no fewer than 10 emails concerning and had 2 live chat sessions about it. I don't so much care about the rating but I think it's a load of crap, to bill a guy a 200 dollar clean up fee and not only allow him to change his rating but to encourage him to do so on the receipt for the cleaning fee.

In what threads do you read all these claims of ratings adjustments?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Well, now you have read that uber does not do it. Case closed!


Case closed? Not at all. 
Desert Driver was able to get a customer comment removed and had his score restored. 
It took some time, and a lot of email, but he did it. 
He posted the whole thing on this forum. 
It can be done, don't expect it to be easy, but if you cause enough trouble someone will give in in Manilla.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Stygge said:


> It appears there is no benefit in giving you correct information either.


You don't happen to have correct info at this time, so no benefit in repeating your incorrect answer.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Uber absolutely does not alter or remove ratings. The person /people who said that was mistaken. The only exception that may apply is if one were to go in person to an Uber office and convince the supervisor at said office to do it in person. I've read of 1 case of this happening, and I chose to take him at his word as I have no reason not to.
> 
> I've asked repeatedly about have a rating removed. I had a clean up fee and the rider changed tje rating he originally gave me. I've exchanged no fewer than 10 emails concerning and had 2 live chat sessions about it. I don't so much care about the rating but I think it's a load of crap, to bill a guy a 200 dollar clean up fee and not only allow him to change his rating but to encourage him to do so on the receipt for the cleaning fee.
> 
> In what threads do you read all these claims of ratings adjustments?


This is not exactly true. 
Drivers have been successful by being persistent.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Explain your purpose in participating in this thread then." That's a good question. I knew I had one when I signed on here, but now I forgot. One that might have the answer to the Op's thread title question is theHappyTypist. 

As far as my ratings are concerned, I don't think I even bothered looking at them, since I drove so infrequently.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Explain your purpose in participating in this thread then.


I tried to help you dude explaining that Uber does not do this (except obviously in one single case) so you would know. Sorry for trying to help.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> This is not exactly true.
> Drivers have been successful by being persistent.


I'm sure there are exceptions but they are the exceptions.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Stygge said:


> I tried to help you dude explaining that Uber does not do this (except obviously in one single case) so you would know. Sorry for trying to help.


I appreciate any help I get, but providing an answer that says the question is wrong is frustrating.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I appreciate any help I get, but providing an answer that says the question is wrong is frustrating.


OK. I hope somebody else will give you the answer you want.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

At these rates who gives a shit about ratings


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

In general Uber absolutely does not change ratings. If you press Uber hard enough or you have an extreme unique incident, they MAY adjust. Has it been done before? yes. Do you have a better chance of Uber changing a rating rather than winning the lottery? NO


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Well you read wrong! I *fixed* it for you...


UberLou said:


> I have also read on here that Uber violates drivers with*OUT* KY Jelly, I guess that is true as well?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I have also read on here that Uber violates drivers with KY Jelly, I guess that is true as well?


No, they prefer not to use lube.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Well you read wrong! I *fixed* it for you...





Fuzzyelvis said:


> No, they prefer not to use lube.


The lube makes the sand stick better.


----------

